# Re-planting Crypts



## aferreir (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi, I have to replant an enormous cryptocorine balansae. It has big roots and runners with child plants. Which is the best technique to do it? Do i have to trim the roots?


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I've always found it works best to trim to roots to about 4" and divide plants and detach the babies. This makes it easier to get the root mass to actually stay put in the substrate. I've done this with several Crypt species (though not the one you're specifically asking about) and it resulted in minimal melting.


----------

